# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Martesa e meshkujve shqiptare me femra te huaja

## AGREPI_25

Shume mashkuj shqiptar jane martua me femra te ndryshme te kombeve te tjera.Ndoshta arsyeja kryesore ka qen per arresye te paisen me dokumenta ne shtetet ku ata jetojne apo ishte thjeshte dashurija  :syte zemra:  A munde te jete nje femer e huaj me e mier se nje femer shqiptare per te krijuar familje ? Ne se mendon se nje femer shqiptare eshte me e mire jep shpjegjimet e tua ne se mendon se nje femer e huaj eshte me e mire per te krijuar familje jep shpjegimet tua???????

----------


## zerbina

Rastet qe njoh un,jan qe femra te uleta ne shoqerite respektive te huaja martohen me meshkuj shqiptare. Se femrat e larta te huaja martohen me te vetet.

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Rastet qe njoh un,jan qe femra te uleta ne shoqerite respektive te huaja martohen me meshkuj shqiptare. Se femrat e larta te huaja martohen me te vetet.


Mos harro se tash mashkujte shqiptar kane me tepej  se 10 vjet si po jetojne ne shtete te europse e shume prej tyne qe martohen me te huaja jane .te pa paisur me dokumenta!!!
Manej te shkoshe me Shqiperi e te marresh nje femer shqiptare te shpenzoshe 10 mije euro apo ndoshta edhe me shume me te edhe duhet me vrapue neper ambasada e merr vizen per te apo jo e manej te bjeshe ne europ ku ajo nuk eshte e afte me be nje gje me te vogel pa nimen e te shoqit ase me shkue me ble krype ne shop .E kurt te kaloje nje kohe te hedh```````````perpjt

----------


## white_snake

T'martohesh me femer te huaj....

Tani kur te ze rrota bishtin edhe e ben ate pune, kush eshte rrota ne ket rast...dokumentat, dashuria, lenja shtatzen e femres etj..........
por prap pak rendesi ka shkaku apo arsyja e ketij vendimi, rendesi ka qe per cfare do qofte arsyeja e ketij  vendimi femra tia vlej, sepse sic ka then zerbina me lart, idsa martohen me lloj lloj e sorrolop.

un personalisht jam i mendimit te marteses me vajze shqiptare sepse kemi te njetat mendime edhe  menyre jetese, megjithse cfare ka then agrepi eshte e vertete (e hedhin  sh*rren perpjet disa) por sic e hedh ajo mund ta hedhi edhe e huaja, kshu qe lut Zotin qe femra qe do marresh te jete femer e hajrit ca do loj rrace te jet.
e vetmja gje qe me frenon disi nga martesa me te huaj eshte sepse sa do mundohemi te intergrohemi ne shoqerine edhe jetesen e shteteve ku banojme prape kemi diferenca kultorore te theksuara ne disa aspekte et jetes. edhe keto diferenca mund te krijojne veshtirsi gjate jetes.

----------


## saura

> Mos harro se tash mashkujte shqiptar kane me tepej  se 10 vjet si po jetojne ne shtete te europse e shume prej tyne qe martohen me te huaja jane .te pa paisur me dokumenta!!!
> Manej te shkoshe me Shqiperi e te marresh nje femer shqiptare te shpenzoshe 10 mije euro apo ndoshta edhe me shume me te edhe duhet me vrapue neper ambasada e merr vizen per te apo jo e manej te bjeshe ne europ ku ajo nuk eshte e afte me be nje gje me te vogel pa nimen e te shoqit ase me shkue me ble krype ne shop .E kurt te kaloje nje kohe te hedh```````````perpjt


Po s'eshte nevoja me shku ne Shqiperi ,ka vajza sa te duash shqiptare dhe ne emigracion.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nga i gjeni keto tema,duket sikur pyesni per lopet.
NJe lop e huaj eshte me e mire se sa nje lope shqiptare?

----------


## Hard_Style

...e kam enderr te martohem me nji femer te huaj. :syte zemra: 
shpresoj se do te me realizohet. :Lulja3:

----------


## AGREPI_25

> Po s'eshte nevoja me shku ne Shqiperi ,ka vajza sa te duash shqiptare dhe ne emigracion.


Ashte e vertet se ka vazja ne emigri

Poshumic e femrave ne emigrim ja bejne si puna e laraskes si ja nisi me kendue se gardalin e harroj te kendoj si laraske flasim gjithmone per ato qe kane dale ne emigrim ne moshe te vogel

----------


## showgirl

Poshumic e femrave ne emigrim ja bejne si puna e laraskes si ja nisi me kendue se gardalin e harroj te kendoj si laraske flasim gjithmone per ato qe kane dale ne emigrim ne moshe te vogel[/QUOTE]

Cfare do te thuash me kete ti?

----------


## showgirl

> Po s'eshte nevoja me shku ne Shqiperi ,ka vajza sa te duash shqiptare dhe ne emigracion.


Saura, te lumte goja! Ka plot vajza te mira dhe ne emigracion sidomos ato qe jane me familje ketu.

----------


## white_snake

Agrepi, ti perfundimisht paske probleme lale, stu gjinka karari ty...

----------


## maryp

> Rastet qe njoh un,jan qe femra te uleta ne shoqerite respektive te huaja martohen me meshkuj shqiptare. Se femrat e larta te huaja martohen me te vetet.


ca ambjenti frekuenton ti zerbina???

----------


## Poeti

> Shume mashkuj shqiptar jane martua me femra te ndryshme te kombeve te tjera.Ndoshta arsyeja kryesore ka qen per arresye te paisen me dokumenta ne shtetet ku ata jetojne apo ishte thjeshte dashurija  A munde te jete nje femer e huaj me e mier se nje femer shqiptare per te krijuar familje ? Ne se mendon se nje femer shqiptare eshte me e mire jep shpjegjimet e tua ne se mendon se nje femer e huaj eshte me e mire per te krijuar familje jep shpjegimet tua???????


AGREPI_25, martesa e meshkuvje tane (te rinjeve) me plaka apo te moshes me te madhe se vet, per te rregullu lejeqendrimi ne vendin ku kane shkuar ne menyra te ndryshme, ka sjelle si pasoje nje numer te madhe femrash shqiptare te pjekura per martese po pa mundesine per te gjete djale per tu martuar. Cka po prodhon kjo si efekt. Femrat tona qysh ne moshe shume te re, nga frika se do te mbeten pa martuar, po bien pre e mashtruesve te ndryshem te cilet pastaj po abuzojne me to duke i trafikuar ne Itali, apo ku jo tjeter. Tjeter, meqe ne Shqiperi dhe ne Kosove ka mjaft te huaj, te cilet duke pasur xhepat plote po i mashktrojne vajzat e reja (bile edhe te mitura -flas me fakte dhe cfare kam pare) dhe ato u ofrojne dashuri edhe pleqve mbi 60 vjec qe do te mund te ishin gjysherit e tyre. Djemt tane te ri, po martohen me plaka, dhe pleqet nga jasht po na i marrin vajzat e reja???!!
 E ceka ne fillim se nuk mendoj dhe nuk mund te besoj qe jane martesa nga dashuria as te djemve tane ne perendim e as te vajzave tona me pleqet nga jasht te ardhur tek ne, eshte vetem interes, dhe kur interesi me nuk qendron shkaterrohet edhe lidhja!!!
 Keni lexuar me siguri per te rinjet serb nga fshatrat e thella malore te Serbise qe shkojne ne Shkoder dhe fshatrat perreth dhe martohen me vajzat prej 16-35 vjeqare, sepse ato te shkretat nuk gjejne dot burre per martese.... Vaj halli per ne dhe te ardhmen e kombit tone me keto martesa te interesit, martesa te perziera dhe martsea pa te ardhme....

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Shume mashkuj shqiptar jane martua me femra te ndryshme te kombeve te tjera.Ndoshta arsyeja kryesore ka qen per arresye te paisen me dokumenta ne shtetet ku ata jetojne apo ishte thjeshte dashurija  A munde te jete nje femer e huaj me e mier se nje femer shqiptare per te krijuar familje ? Ne se mendon se nje femer shqiptare eshte me e mire jep shpjegjimet e tua ne se mendon se nje femer e huaj eshte me e mire per te krijuar familje jep shpjegimet tua???????



Nqs eshte rast martese per dokumenta e bejne nga halli por nqs eshte Dashuria ne mes pse jo mos te kete edhe martes pavaresisht kombesia????


Apo do i vjeme KUFI edhe DOGANE edhe Dashurise???


Njof shume qe kane marre goca shqiptare edhe ja kalojne mire por edhe nga ata qe u eshte bere martesa sketerr.Edhe me te huajat e njejta gje mund te kalosh mire ose keq.Po kur eshte dashuria ne mes nuk mendoj se martesa shkon keq.

----------


## goldian

il  santo respekte per postimin 
hajde pytje hajde
shume nga ne jetojne jashte dhe normal kane njohur dhe  femra te huaja kane lidhje dikush mire e dikush keq dikush ka kriju dhe familje dhe jeton i lumtur 
VEC KJA PUNE SKA RECEPTE mendoj une

----------


## xfiles

Une do preferoja ndonje te huaj se sa shqiptare.
Ti hapesi i temes, meso njehere drejtshkrimin shqip.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> A munde te jete nje femer e huaj me e mier se nje femer shqiptare per te krijuar familje ? Ne se mendon se nje femer shqiptare eshte me e mire jep shpjegjimet e tua ne se mendon se nje femer e huaj eshte me e mire per te krijuar familje jep shpjegimet tua???????


Pjesa tjeter e shkrimit s'me intereson shume. Kush martohet e ka nje shkak, ndac dashurie ndac interesi. Ne fund fare me kete hap qe ben ose i shkaterron jeten vetes edhe tjetrit ose jeton ne jete te jeteve i lumtur.

Kjo pjesa e dyte sikur me gerrici pak. Miresia e njeriut nuk ka prejardhjen si burim, por zemren dhe karakterin.Te jesh bashkeshort/e dhe prind i mire nuk do te thote medeomos te jesh shqipetar.

----------


## Edvin83

> Shume mashkuj shqiptar jane martua me femra te ndryshme te kombeve te tjera.Ndoshta arsyeja kryesore ka qen per arresye te paisen me dokumenta ne shtetet ku ata jetojne apo ishte thjeshte dashurija  A munde te jete nje femer e huaj me e mier se nje femer shqiptare per te krijuar familje ? Ne se mendon se nje femer shqiptare eshte me e mire jep shpjegjimet e tua ne se mendon se nje femer e huaj eshte me e mire per te krijuar familje jep shpjegimet tua???????


Pse i fut femrat e huaja ne nje thes vetem pse nuk kane kombesine shqiptare? Ashtu sic ka femra shume te poshtra ne Shqiperi, ashtu ka dhe ne vende tjera, pyll pa derra nuk ka. Nuk eshte e vertete se shqiptaret martohen per dokumenta me te huaja, e ke konsideruar se ndoshta martohen per te njejten arsye per te cilen martohen edhe me shqiptare?

----------


## Edvin83

> Rastet qe njoh un,jan qe femra te uleta ne shoqerite respektive te huaja martohen me meshkuj shqiptare. Se femrat e larta te huaja martohen me te vetet.


Ndersa une njoh raste qe femra te huaja qe jane shume mire ne vendin e vet, kane pozite e mund te marrin kedo, kane marre shqiptare dhe jo per dokumenta sic mendohet rendom.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Ajo varet nga te dy personat qe vendosin te martohen. Martesa s'varet nga kombesia e personave por varet nga menyra sesi ata sillen me njeri-tjetrin. Martesa e meshkujve shqiptare me te huaja s'ndodh ne mase dhe s'me duket shqetesuese.

----------

